# Do you think Hedgehogs can understand other animals?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

This morning at 5am I woke up to hear strange squeeking periodically. At first I thought it was Annabell making noises and then got concerned that she may have hurt herself. When I checked on her she was hiding (perfectly unhurt) in her sleeping hut looking straight out at me. 

I then tracked the sqeeking to my cupboard, to find a mouse (Albert), stuck to a sticky mouse trap and squeeking to get away. (Side note, I felt absolutely horribly finding the mouse. He did manage to free himself and go away).

I'm wondering if Annabell could hear the mouse in distress. She did give me a strange look. 

I wonder because our family dog & horse always used to seem to "talk" to eachother.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Maybe that's so! :lol:


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

My hedgehog may have the potential to be an ambassador of sorts among animals, but I doubt he'll bother not huffing/curling enough to tap into that potential. 

That is a very interesting story though, am I reading wrong or did you end up naming a wild mouse then releasing it?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nell said:


> My hedgehog may have the potential to be an ambassador of sorts among animals, but I doubt he'll bother not huffing/curling enough to tap into that potential.
> 
> That is a very interesting story though, am I reading wrong or did you end up naming a wild mouse then releasing it?


Everything must be named! Silly Nell, of course it was named!  (by the way, all praying mantis are named Bill Nye, in case you didn't know)

Not to be a downer, but I would say that most animals know a general sound of distress and are very sensitive to it. My dogs are very sensitive to babies crying, other animals wimpering, the hedgehogs squeaking (they don't seem to care if it is quiet chirping but they jump to their feet if they hear the loud distress squeak Riley occasionally makes in his sleep)

I'm guessing your hedgie was concerned that another animal was hurt. Another animal hurt=danger somewhere. Predator in the area. If you watch National Geographics you will notice that when there's danger, all the animals calling out is listened to by all the other animals, not just the one in danger. i.e. birds screeching, the monkeys will look up at them in fear, look around in fear. Are the birds TELLING the monkeys? My opinion is no, they are telling each other. Your hedgie had every right to be concerned.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Nell said:


> That is a very interesting story though, am I reading wrong or did you end up naming a wild mouse then releasing it?


I didn't actually release the mouse. He got himself off the mouse trap and ran away. Heard/saw him in the cupboard since, but haven't been able to trap & release him.



krbshappy71 said:


> I'm guessing your hedgie was concerned that another animal was hurt. Another animal hurt=danger somewhere. Predator in the area. If you watch National Geographics you will notice that when there's danger, all the animals calling out is listened to by all the other animals, not just the one in danger. i.e. birds screeching, the monkeys will look up at them in fear, look around in fear. Are the birds TELLING the monkeys? My opinion is no, they are telling each other. Your hedgie had every right to be concerned.


That could make sense. She did look very perplexed when I checked on her. But once she saw me she turned around, made herself comfy & went to sleep.


----------

